# Which brand is better?



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

What brand of scents should i use, it seems like different brands of scents smell different even though they are the same kind of scents, and will it help if i wear rubber boots when i'm hunting instead of camo colored boots?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I've tried fooling deer by using scents and so far I have never had it help. It always scares them a way for me. I like no scent.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have had a lot of luck with scents, but it does no good if your not really careful. I have had many does come down wind early in the night and not even smell a thing. I use the scent blocker detergent, and scent blocker spray for out in the field.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh I guess I do use doe urine scents for a lure, the best kind I have found is Mrs. Doe Pee.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm partial to "Sweet Pea" by Bath & Body works! The little woman smells great in that stuff!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Feeling a little bucky are ya R&I??? :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes Sir!!! :lol:


----------

